# Drehmomenttabelle steckachse



## ghostmuc (18. Juni 2014)

Tagchen,
könnt ihr mir bitte sagen mit welchem Drehmoment die Steckachse hinten am ZR Race 650B 7.0 angezogen gehört ?
Oder gibt es ne komplette Drehmomenttabelle ?


----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2014)

Dein Rad hat eine X12 Steckachse. Wenn Du mal drauf schaust, steht da draufgedruckt: max 20NM, also maximal, besser weniger. Wenn Du mit 15Nm anziehst ist das ausreichend. Das findet man auch mit google.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

